# filete/loncha/lonja/raja/rebanada/rodaja/tajada de carne



## lady jekyll

Hola otra vez a todos:

¿Aparte de en filetes, la carne se puede cortar indiferentemente en rodajas, rebanadas y lonchas?


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Talant

Hola Lady:

Una "rodaja" implica que la forma de la pieza de carne es bastante circular. Se usa mucho en salchichones y similar, pero no en piezas de carne cruda para cocinar.

En cuanto a rebanada, no lo he visto con ninguna pieza de carne.

Lonchas vuelven a ser utilizadas para algunos tipos de carne preparada: panceta, bacon, jamón,.... son trozos muy finos y largos. Algunas carnes crudas sí se toman en lonchas (el carpaccio, por ejemplo) pero no es lo más frecuente.

Por otro lado, es frecuente que según la zona del corte de la carne se le dé un nombre concreto: costillas, entrecot, chorizo (en Argentina y esa zona),... Un filete es el nombre genérico y por defecto.

Un saludo


----------



## lady jekyll

Talant said:


> Hola Lady:
> 
> Una "rodaja" implica que la forma de la pieza de carne es bastante circular. Se usa mucho en salchichones y similar, pero no en piezas de carne cruda para cocinar.
> 
> En cuanto a rebanada, no lo he visto con ninguna pieza de carne.
> 
> Lonchas vuelven a ser utilizadas para algunos tipos de carne preparada: panceta, bacon, jamón,.... son trozos muy finos y largos. Algunas carnes crudas sí se toman en lonchas (el carpaccio, por ejemplo) pero no es lo más frecuente.
> 
> Por otro lado, es frecuente que según la zona del corte de la carne se le dé un nombre concreto: costillas, entrecot, chorizo (en Argentina y esa zona),... Un filete es el nombre genérico y por defecto.
> 
> Un saludo



¡Muchísimas gracias por las molestias que te has tomado en descríbirmelo todo con tanto detalle!

Me ha quedado clarísimo. (Solo me queda la duda de la rebanada)


----------



## alexacohen

En donde yo vivo:

Las rebanadas son de pan, sin mantequilla o con mantequilla, pero no de pato a la naranja.

Las lonchas son de jamón, pero no de lomo a la cazuela.

Las rodajas son de fruta, así que puedes pedir que te sirvan una rodaja de melón acompañada de unas lonchas de jamón.

También puedes pedir unas rodajas de salchichón, que redondas son.

Y un bocadillo consiste en dos rebanadas de pan cortadas a lo largo y rellenas de lonchas de jamón o rodajas de salchichón.

Por ejemplo.


----------



## Pinairun

Una rebanada es una porción delgada y de espesor más o menos uniforme cortada de una cosa en toda su anchura.

También podría ser una rebanada de carne, pero el uso del lenguaje hace que se emplee especialmente para referirse al pan, una rebanada de pan. No suele decirse una rebanada de carne.

Veo que has duplicado este hilo y que no sabes cómo borrarlo.
En la parte inferior derecha del post aparecen dos indicadores: EDIT y QUOTE. Si pulsas sobre EDIT encontrarás la opción de BORRAR el mensaje.

Un saludo


----------



## lady jekyll

Pinairun said:


> Veo que has duplicado este hilo y que no sabes cómo borrarlo.
> En la parte inferior derecha del post aparecen dos indicadores: EDIT y QUOTE. Si pulsas sobre EDIT encontrarás la opción de BORRAR el mensaje.
> 
> Un saludo



¡Gracias Alexa y Pinairun! En cuanto a borrar el otro hilo, lo he intentado pero cuando pulso EDIT no aparece esa opción (y eso que ya había eliminado un hilo en otra ocasión). No sé por qué no lo veo. Solo aparece a la izquiera "Reason for editing".


----------



## piraña utria

Hola LJ:

Ninguna es común por acá para la carne; decimos "trozo", "pedazo" o "porción".

Saludos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

piraña utria said:


> Hola LJ:
> 
> Ninguna es común por acá para la carne; decimos "trozo", "pedazo" o "porción".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Y ¿hay diferencias entre cada una, o la carne es carne sin importar el grososr ni la forma?
En CHile tenemos las mismas definiciones que dio Talant


----------



## Camilo1964

Seguramente será propio de los cambios que sufrió el español en América, pero por aquí la carne, ya cocida, puede rebanarse y así se habla de finas rebanadas de pavo, rebanadas de pollo marinado, rebanadas de asado, carne de vaca rebanada o simples rebanadas de carne.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## alexacohen

Hombre, por aquí se habla de "rebanar el cuello" a algún incauto, y aunque el cuello de algún incauto carne es, normalmente no se sirve como merienda.


----------



## piraña utria

Cabeza tuna said:


> Y ¿hay diferencias entre cada una, o la carne es carne sin importar el grososr ni la forma?
> En CHile tenemos las mismas definiciones que dio Talant


 
Hola:

Para mí ninguna. Aclaro que en los menús de los restaurantes al describir el plato sí es generalizado el uso de "porción", especificando o no el peso y otras características.

Las otras dos son definitivamente más coloquiales.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no usamos loncha. La rebanada puede ser de pastel, de jamón o de pavo. Las rodajas pueden ser de cebolla o tomate. Por acá al solomillo lo conocemos como filete, y se corta en medallones, lo mismo que el cuete.


----------



## trejosluna

y que tal "Fetas".

Esta palabra la escuche de un compañero Uruguayo, y lo utilizaba por ejemplo cuando comprabamos Queso Cheddar o cuando le pedís al dependiente del departamento de Carnes cierta cantidad de jamón o mortadela, ese tipo de corte le llamaba "Fetas"

Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

trejosluna said:


> y que tal "Fetas".
> 
> Esta palabra la escuche de un compañero Uruguayo, y lo utilizaba por ejemplo cuando comprabamos Queso Cheddar o cuando le pedís al dependiente del departamento de Carnes cierta cantidad de jamón o mortadela, ese tipo de corte le llamaba "Fetas"
> 
> Saludos


Buen apunte. También he escuchado _lonjas_, de alguna manera similar a las _lonchas _que refieren los foristas españoles.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Camilo1964 said:


> Buen apunte. También he escuchado _lonjas_, de alguna manera similar a las _lonchas _que refieren los foristas españoles.


 
Fetas no he escuchado nunca, pero si lonjas. Aqui el queso es en laminas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cabeza tuna said:


> Fetas no he escuchado nunca, pero si lonjas. Aqui el queso es en laminas.



Pero sólo cuando es en cortes finos, obviamente. Se corta igualmente en tacos.

Y el jamón, en virutas, que tienen la forma de las de la madera, y que es la forma más adecuada para el jamón ibérico, Jabugo o Guijuelo.


----------



## LeaM

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no usamos loncha. La rebanada puede ser de pastel, de jamón o de pavo. Las rodajas pueden ser de cebolla o tomate. Por acá al solomillo lo conocemos como filete, y se corta en medallones, lo mismo que el cuete.


 
¿Y también es _rebanada_ de pan?


----------



## piraña utria

LeaM said:


> ¿Y también es _rebanada_ de pan?


 
Hola:

Así es; se trata del ejemplo clásico.

Saludos,


----------



## LeaM

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> Así es; se trata de el ejemplo clásico.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Muchas gracias piraña utria por contestar mi pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Talant said:


> Hola Lady:
> 
> Una "rodaja" implica que la forma de la pieza de carne es bastante circular. Se usa mucho en salchichones y similar, pero no en piezas de carne cruda para cocinar.
> 
> En cuanto a rebanada, no lo he visto con ninguna pieza de carne.
> 
> Lonchas vuelven a ser utilizadas para algunos tipos de carne preparada: panceta, bacon, jamón,.... son trozos muy finos y largos. Algunas carnes crudas sí se toman en lonchas (el carpaccio, por ejemplo) pero no es lo más frecuente.
> 
> Por otro lado, es frecuente que según la zona del corte de la carne se le dé un nombre concreto: costillas, entrecot, chorizo (en Argentina y esa zona),... Un filete es el nombre genérico y por defecto.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Coincido plenamente, aunque reconozco que en mi país sí se usa rebanada, básicamente cuando de aves se trata. La expresión "rebanar el cogote también", pero creo que es por extención. Eso sí, la aplicación masiva del verbo rebanar es para el pan.
Ahondando en las formas de cortar carne (si consideras al pescado como carne) es en tiras. De hecho hay plato en mi país: Tiradito de pescado.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## speedier

¿Y tajadas y rajas. Se usan?


----------



## jazyk

> y que tal "Fetas".
> 
> Esta palabra la escuche de un compañero Uruguayo, y lo utilizaba por ejemplo cuando comprabamos Queso Cheddar o cuando le pedís al dependiente del departamento de Carnes cierta cantidad de jamón o mortadela, ese tipo de corte le llamaba "Fetas"
> 
> Saludos


Feta viene del italiano fetta. En Brasil también se usa a veces.


----------



## piraña utria

speedier said:


> ¿Y tajadas y rajas. Se usan?


 
Hola:

Sí se usa tajada para prácticamente cualquier comestible por acá en Colombia. "Raja" no lo había escuchado jamás en ese contexto.

Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

trejosluna said:


> Esta palabra la escuche de un compañero Uruguayo, y lo utilizaba por ejemplo cuando comprabamos Queso Cheddar o cuando le pedís al dependiente del departamento de Carnes cierta cantidad de jamón o mortadela, ese tipo de corte le llamaba "Fetas"


 
Por aquí "feta" es un tipo de queso. Es griego, y normalmente se vende en lonchas bastante gruesas. Está estupendo en ensalada, pero no conozco ningún sitio de España en donde entiendan "feta" como rebanada y no como queso.


----------



## nwon

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​
Saludos a todos,

Me gustaría que alguien me explicase la diferencia entre estas palabras: lonja, raja, rebanada, tajada, rodaja. La última se usa principalmente para algo redondo, supongo. Las demás, ni tengo la más escasa idea. ¿Como las usan ustedes, en el caso de que haya alguna diferencia?

Gracias


----------



## Neo1961

Personalmente las diferencio así:

Lonja: Es una tira larga y ancha, ej: una lonja de tocino.

Raja: Un trozo delgado que se corta a lo largo o ancho, ej: una raja de canela.

Rebanada: Es un corte delgado y ancho que se hace generalmente en el pan, paté  y pasteles.

Tajada: Por aquí es sinónimo de rebanada y de igual forma se puede decir una tajada de pan, de pastel, queso, mango, etc.

Rodaja: Es un corte redondo y se emplea para algunos alimentos como piña, naranja, papa o salchichón.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Aquí vas a tener tal diversidad de respuestas, nwon, que no vas a saber con qué quedarte, ya que en cada país, incluso en cada región, hay usos distintos. 

Yo voy a ser lo más escueto posible y por ello sólo pondré un ejemplo para cada caso:

Una loncha (no lonjaˡ) de jamón.
Una rebanada de pan.
Una tajada de melón.
Una rodaja de salchichón.

He oído utilizar "raja" en lugar de "tajada", pero yo reservo esa palabra como sinónimo de abertura estrecha o grieta.

Conviene que sepas que "raja" también se utiliza en el habla vulgar  para designar los genitales femeninos². 

A seguir bien.

1.- Yo utilizo la palabra "lonja" cuando se trata de esta acepción que da el DRAE:
*"*Edificio público donde se juntan mercaderes y comerciantes para sus tratos y comercios", por ejemplo, para referirme al lugar en el que se realizan las subastas de pescado en los pueblos de la costa.


2.- Cuando de estudiantes jugábamos a inventar "frases capicúas" (por ejemplo: "no es lo mismo una gorra de viaje que un viaje de gorra") alguien sacó una que decía "no es lo mismo la hija del rajá que la raja..."


----------



## Ludaico

speedier said:


> ¿Y tajadas y rajas. Se usan?


Sí. Son sinónimas y se usan especialmente para definir las porciones en que se dividen los melones y las sandías para comerlos.
Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

En Argentina no usamos la palabra* filete* para referirnos a la carne de res. Se usa si filet para el pescado, la tira larga y usualmente sin espinas, que se saca de un abadejo, una merluza, etc. 
Cuando el pescado se corta a lo ancho, la palabra adecuada es *postas.*
Y decimos *lonja *y no loncha, para una porción angosta y alargada de un fiambre. Y si son de otra forma (matambre, salchichón, queso de máquina) decimos *feta*.
Igualmente usamos* feta* para el queso griego. 
Cuando vamos a la carnicería pedimos "carne para milanesas" y nos venden la carne cortada a cuchillo o con la máquina de fiambre, sin que le demos un nombre especifico, a lo sumo *rebanada.*
*Raja *es voz para evitarse, no se usa más que para el trasero y en general se dice *raya*.

Saludos.


----------



## AlejandraB60

Estoy leyendo todas las opciones que dieron para rebanada, tajada, etc. 

No veo nada para pollo o pavo. Necesito traducir: "Sliced Turkey Breast" y no estoy segura de si debo decir: rebanada de pechuga de pavo/rodaja de pechuga de pavo... Si me pueden ayudar, se los agradeceré.
Saludos.


----------



## Kerena

Te sugiero _filete de pechuga_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pechuga de pavo fileteada o_ feteada_


----------



## AlejandraB60

Muchas gracias, Kaxgufen!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Estoy con la respuesta que doy Alexa el años 2008, y con la que han coincido varias otras.


----------



## Kerena

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Estoy con la respuesta que doy dio Alexa (alexacohen) en el años año 2008, y con la que han coincido coincidido varias otras.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gracias Kerena, por corregir mis lapsus calami, pues usando la fórmula tradicional, donde dije doy debería haber dicho dio, donde dije años debería haber dicho año y donde dije coincide debería haber dicho coincidido, usando el antes y quizá todavía llamado participio pasivo. 
Repito las gracias y me disculpo con los lectores. Pero disiento en cuanto al añadido de la preposición "en". Al menos en España no oigo decir "Nací en el año nn" o "La batalla de las Navas de Tolosa tuvo lugar en el año 1212". La preposición, en cambio, sería necesaria al decir "Nací en 1959" o "La batalla de las Navas de Tolosa tuvo lugar en 1212". 
Si en Colombia se juzga necesaria o es usual la preposición en la frase que corriges, obviamente no hay reparo alguno por mi parte.


----------



## Kerena

Hola, Manuel.

No te preocupes, _errare humanum est, _lo atribuí al cansancio o quizá a un poco de sueño ya que conozco de hace tiempo la propiedad con la que escribes tus comentarios. En cuanto a la preposición "en" personalmente se me hace imprescindible en ese caso. No sé si se trata de un uso regional pero no me imagino diciendo o escribiendo "Nací el año 1993".

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gracias de nuevo, Kerena, ahora por tu buena opinión. Falta de cuidado, precipitación, cansancio o un poco de sueño, como dices. a saber. Para tal densidad de errores, quizá más de una causa. 
¿Dirías también "Nací en Cali, en el año 1993"? No es el tema de esta consulta, pero me gustaría saber como se dice usualmente en otros países.


----------



## Kerena

No, de manera más informal: "Nací en Cali en 1993".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Muchas gracias, gentil caleña.


----------



## Jonno

AlejandraB60 said:


> Estoy leyendo todas las opciones que dieron para rebanada, tajada, etc.
> 
> No veo nada para pollo o pavo. Necesito traducir: "Sliced Turkey Breast" y no estoy segura de si debo decir: rebanada de pechuga de pavo/rodaja de pechuga de pavo... Si me pueden ayudar, se los agradeceré.
> Saludos.



En mi zona (en tu perfil no indicas de dónde eres) sí usamos "tajada" para la carne, y así viene recogido en el diccionario: 2. f. Porción cortada de algo, especialmente de carne cocinada. Pero quizá no suene "fino" si lo que quieres es usarlo en un texto gastronómico. Mejor filete.

Ni rebanada ni rodaja encajan, a mis oídos, en este caso.


----------



## Kerena

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Muchas gracias, gentil caleña.


Con mucho gusto.



Jonno said:


> ...Pero quizá no suene "fino" si lo que quieres es usarlo en un texto gastronómico. Mejor filete.
> 
> Ni rebanada ni rodaja encajan, a mis oídos, en este caso.



Concuerdo contigo.


----------

